# FS: WoW 60 Warrior



## Geoff (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm posting an auction for a friend.  I don't know too much about WoW, so refer to the auction for info and such.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=190052354481&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Rip_Uk (Nov 16, 2006)

are those just CD's? and on $222??


----------



## Archangel (Nov 16, 2006)

holy crap..   i didnt know they would go for so much money...   I have a WoW account with 2 lvl 60 chars..   one has pretty similair lvl equip as that one, and one's pretty basic..      hmm..   i think i will sell mine too when i quit woW...


----------



## Yasu (Nov 16, 2006)

Is that even legal? I thought you couldn't make profit from selling your account...but that does remind me, I need to sell my Guild Wars account...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2006)

Archangel said:


> holy crap..   i didnt know they would go for so much money...   I have a WoW account with 2 lvl 60 chars..   one has pretty similair lvl equip as that one, and one's pretty basic..      hmm..   i think i will sell mine too when i quit woW...


Ther person im selling it for says i should get at least $1100 for it.


Yasu said:


> Is that even legal? I thought you couldn't make profit from selling your account...but that does remind me, I need to sell my Guild Wars account...


Ya it's legal, people do it all the time and they havent been removed.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2006)

Woot!  Up to $710


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, I just sold my account (full tier 2) for $916 
I calculated all my playing time and it turns out I made 30 cents per hour, w00t!


----------



## Archangel (Nov 17, 2006)

hmm...   those prices realy make me want to quit wow.. lol XD


----------



## HumanMage (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't understand the selling of accounts. It really doesn't equal out. You spend more money and time getting all that equipment that the price you get for acutally selling the acount isnt worth it. That warrior does have nie gear though


----------



## Archangel (Nov 17, 2006)

HumanMage said:


> I don't understand the selling of accounts. It really doesn't equal out. You spend more money and time getting all that equipment that the price you get for acutally selling the acount isnt worth it. That warrior does have nie gear though




erm... well you pay to play the game..    selling the account would only be good if you quit the game  ( since if you quit the account would go to waste else, no? )


----------



## Saurian (Nov 17, 2006)

Holy [.....]....that's alot of cash for a freakin character. wow....is wow. lol


----------



## Geoff (Nov 17, 2006)

HumanMage said:


> I don't understand the selling of accounts. It really doesn't equal out. You spend more money and time getting all that equipment that the price you get for acutally selling the acount isnt worth it. That warrior does have nie gear though



It's not mine, it someone elses, i'm just selling it for them.  He's also give me $100-$200, depending how much it sells for


----------



## HumanMage (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh I know, But I'm just saying. I guess maybe if you are quitting all together... I don't like to brag about my characters but 3 of them have full teir2 armor, and I probably wont sell my account. Its a sentimental thing


----------



## Geoff (Nov 18, 2006)

Up to $900 now.

Just out of curiosity, has anyone here bid on this account?


----------



## lovely? (Nov 22, 2006)

omg it sold for $1200??????? omg who has THAT MUCH MONEY???


----------



## goosy22 (Nov 22, 2006)

somebody who doesn't have enough time on his/her hands and wants a badass WoW character...


----------



## footballstevo75 (Nov 22, 2006)

wow
lol congrats omega, now get your cut!


----------



## lovely? (Nov 22, 2006)

no kidding i want some money too! maybe i should play wow for 60 hours and make like 300$!!! lol


----------



## Geoff (Nov 22, 2006)

footballstevo75 said:


> wow
> lol congrats omega, now get your cut!



I only got $100 out of it, but hey, its easy money


----------



## goosy22 (Nov 22, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];497041 said:
			
		

> I only got $100 out of it, but hey, its easy money



better than nothing ...


----------



## Archangel (Nov 22, 2006)

eheh...   thats about 8%..   for basicly doing nothing?  Imo quite a lot.


----------



## brooksmcclintock (Nov 25, 2006)

back in the day when i played to many mmorpg games i played runescape...yah laugh all you want cause after 4 years of playing this shit game i laughed at myself, neways i'm lvl 121 and i'm thinking about selling it on ebay with a reserve of 800 dollars usd...it has about 15 mil cash and im guessing 200mil in items, so it'll be going to be more than 1k so maybe that'll get me one step closer into my building project


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 25, 2006)

brooksmcclintock said:


> back in the day when i played to many mmorpg games i played runescape...yah laugh all you want cause after 4 years of playing this shit game i laughed at myself, neways i'm lvl 121 and i'm thinking about selling it on ebay with a reserve of 800 dollars usd...it has about 15 mil cash and im guessing 200mil in items, so it'll be going to be more than 1k so maybe that'll get me one step closer into my building project



i play rs iam an 86
ill take that acc. if you dont want to sell it lol 
but yeah people in black hawk down acc's go for alot to


----------

